

Bug reporting: 8 ways to annoy your software development team - j_s
http://maurits.wordpress.com/2012/03/14/bug-reporting-8-ways-to-annoy-your-software-development-team/

======
cahrens
This definitely applies to Tech Support as well. I used to work as a Data
Center engineer and would get support tickets that were just written just like
the bug reports in the article: useless titles, no info on what they were
doing, set to high or critical priority.

By the time everyone I supported figured it out, I had already started moving
on to another company.

